

Client-side Javascript errors tracking in the browser - doomhz
http://blog.jslogger.com/post/51973943237/client-side-js-errors-tracking-in-browser

======
kclay
I like the pricing for this compare to <http://errorception.com/> , maybe
having a higher error/day for free would help. $5 for errorception 500/day so
maybe start off the free at 500/day

